
The 5 biggest lies of global capitalism (mostly about IP) - yuhong
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/12/lies-of-global-capitalism-guy-standing
======
yuhong
I do not like an IP-based economy either BTW. It is how we get things like
DRM.

